# Print shops in south florida?



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

We are a up and coming clothing brand out of Miami and looking for reliable print shops. They can supply the clothing or not, just looking for a good printing company with competitive pricing. Any help towards this matter would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

